# Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?



## Binomial (31 Jul 2006)

Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?

The caravan site we were staying in on Saturday was visited by a TV licence inspector who insisted with the people staying in the caravan next door that a licence is required. He took their home address details and told them to expect correspondance.


Thanks,
Binomial


----------



## SteelBlue05 (31 Jul 2006)

Yes legally you do.

Just dont answer the door!


----------



## Binomial (31 Jul 2006)

Thanks SB but are you sure?

 is what Oasis has to say.



> Every household, business or institution in Ireland with a 		  television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., an 		  aerial, satellite dish, etc.,) must have a television licence.



Since a (holdiday) caravan is neither a household, a business or an institution I dont see how they are covered.

BiN


----------



## runner (31 Jul 2006)

My understanding from their adverts etc is that 'each tv needs a licence'.
Therfore, if he calls to your holiday home, have your domestic licence with you, and say its also your domestic Tv you brought with you, then I would think you are covered.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (31 Jul 2006)

Binomial said:
			
		

> Thanks SB but are you sure?
> 
> is what Oasis has to say.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I suppose the question is what is the definition of a household maybe?

quote Oasis: "If your holiday home/second home contains a television, or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., satellite dish, aerial), then this household must also have a television licence"

Would the caravan be a holiday home?!

From that phrasing it doesnt look like you need a licence so.


----------



## Satanta (31 Jul 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*http://www.evening-herald.ie/enniscorthy_guardian/index.php3?ca=38&issue_id=14288*

About seven articles down on the page linked, in the left hand column is a story relating to this. 

Can't find any government links which state they are needed, but from the newspaper article.... 


> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Hundreds of holiday home and mobile home owners in North Wexford could find their holidays will bite their pocket a bit harder this year, after An Post TV Licence inspectors reminded them this week that they must have a television licence if they have a television."[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial]
[/FONT][/FONT]





			
				runner said:
			
		

> My understanding from their adverts etc is that 'each tv needs a licence'.
> Therfore, if he calls to your holiday home, have your domestic licence with you, and say its also your domestic Tv you brought with you, then I would think you are covered.


 I'd have presumed the "hundreds" mentioned above would have had home TV licences. I suppose it depends on how detailed the journalist went with the investigations.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial] 

[/FONT]


----------



## SteelBlue05 (31 Jul 2006)

A tv licence applies to a household\business\institution not the TV itself.

e.g. you can have 6 TVs in the house and 1 licence will suffice. Or you can transfer the tv licence to a new address when you move etc.


----------



## elefantfresh (31 Jul 2006)

Do you need a tv for your touring caravan?


----------



## Guest107 (31 Jul 2006)

for a holiday home you need a licence
for a touring caravan you do not
for a fixed caravan mobile home you do need it 

its because you get two weeks grace to show the licence and you will be at home then where you can show it present and correct .


----------



## Binomial (31 Jul 2006)

Hi all,

I rang a lady in the TV licence office in Dublin. She stated that I required a licence for my touring caravan. She said she had a query from a man who had taken a portable tv with him when he went fishing and he needed a licence.

I asked her did a British or German tourist require a tv licence for their RV and the answer was yes!

I asked her about the people who parked their caravans in the same spot for the two weeks previous to me and after me, they also needed licences.

She said that if the park operator provided the TV's then he would be responsible but that if it was our Telly then we are responsible even if it was for just two weeks of the year.

I also asked her that if I watched Kerry - Cork munster final over the internet would I require a TV licence and the answer was no!

I reckon that we give the TV licence a few years and it will go the way of the radio licence in the 1960s because it will be unenforceable/

BiN


----------



## RainyDay (31 Jul 2006)

Binomial said:
			
		

> Thanks SB but are you sure?
> 
> is what Oasis has to say.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rely on Oasis for a definitive legal interpretation. It is intended as an information source, and it may not cover every possibility. Though I'd guess that iif you ask them the question, they may well update the site to include this answer.

Do all Vodafone phones now need a TV licence given that they are now advertising live TV?


----------



## extopia (31 Jul 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Do all Vodafone phones now need a TV licence given that they are now advertising live TV?



No, you don't need a TV license for your mobile phone


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2006)

Binomial said:
			
		

> a man who had took a portable tv with him when he went fishing and he needed a licence.


Wow! He must've found fishing to be a really boring pasttime or something. Perhaps he should have taken up a more interesting hobby or something?


----------



## z107 (1 Aug 2006)

> No, you don't need a TV license for your mobile phone


That's an interesting development - streaming TV on your mobile. It doesn't seem too much of a leap for the likes of NTL to offer streaming TV over their cable network (they already offer broadband) to a suitably adapted screen - one with no tuner.

I think TV licence days are numbered.

With regards the fisherman - maybe he was trying to electrocute the fish with the TV, and needed a fishing licence.


----------



## legend99 (1 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Wow! He must've found fishing to be a really boring pasttime or something. Perhaps he should have taken up a more interesting hobby or something?



He must also have a fairly long extension lead...or else know a river area that providers handy electric plugs for TV watching fishermen!


----------



## getoffthepot (2 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Wow! He must've found fishing to be a really boring pasttime or something. Perhaps he should have taken up a more interesting hobby or something?



Maybe he wanted it for the weather forecast !


----------



## ajapale (5 Oct 2006)

I can see where a bricks and mortar holiday home might require a TV licence but it does seem daft that a touring caravan from say Belfast would need a full TV licence to cover them for their two weeks on holiday in Bundoran!


----------



## raindog (5 Oct 2006)

remember a story of a guy refusing to pay his licence when the inspector called to the door he said he was refusing to to pay because of section 31 of the broadcasting act where rte refused access to sinn fein on the airwaves, the inspector just shrugged his shoulders and left without arguement


----------



## tosullivan (7 Oct 2006)

we've got a twin TV set for the car that plays DVD's.  Does this mean we need one for that aswell?


----------



## extopia (8 Oct 2006)

Only if it's capable of receiving a broadcast signal. I think.


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Oct 2006)

raindog said:


> remember a story of a guy refusing to pay his licence when the inspector called to the door he said he was refusing to to pay because of section 31 of the broadcasting act where rte refused access to sinn fein on the airwaves, the inspector just shrugged his shoulders and left without arguement



Didn't work out that simple...

From http://www.emigrant.ie/article.asp?iCategoryID=200&iArticleID=22480
The Irish Emigrant - October 23, 1988



> A Dublin woman has been jailed for fourteen days for failing to buy a television licence in 1984. She refused to pay because she disagreed with Section 31 which bars Sinn Fein members from being interviewed on radio or television.


----------



## ajapale (9 Oct 2006)

Do hotels and guesthouses need a licence for each tv on the premesis or do they have just one?


----------

